# House staff pay rate



## sobenson (Oct 5, 2007)

I read the, "Paying your Technicians" thread, but I am looking more for full time house staff pay rates, so I decided to start a new thread. I currently have 2 theaters a 2,500 seat and a 450 seat, both prosceniums. We are a mix of local resident companies and "road house" brining in musical acts and Broadway touring shows. Myself and the PM are the only 2 salaried positions and I have 4 other hourly full time staff. Our hourly rates are $13-$17 based on experience and seniority and full time is $40,000+ yearly. I am in the south east of the US. I don't want to get too specific for HR reasons. If anyone else could help out that would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soundman (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats the question? Those rates seem fair but I dont know what the cost of living is by you. I dont leave the house for less then a four hour minium though but thats me.


----------



## Van (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I'd have to reccomend you go to the TCG website and then request a copy of the "Salary Survey" this is of limited availibilty, usually only to the PM , or BM of a theatre, for HR reasons again. This is the most thourough, in depth survey of payrates done in our industry.


----------

